# Out rigger failure



## sgreanbeans (Jun 18, 2011)

Just found out, during the storms, Davey was out working, had a 55 y/o up in the bucket, outrigger collapsed, sending the worker to the ground. He is in Iowa City, at the University. Broken back and ruptured spline(sp?). I am going down to Davey today to take a look at the truck. The worker is a friend, of one of my guys, dad. How I found out. The outrigger failure is a concern, I wanna know what caused it, so it does not happen to me or anybody else. Will let ya'll know


----------



## deevo (Jun 18, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Just found out, during the storms, Davey was out working, had a 55 y/o up in the bucket, outrigger collapsed, sending the worker to the ground. He is in Iowa City, at the University. Broken back and ruptured spline(sp?). I am going down to Davey today to take a look at the truck. The worker is a friend, of one of my guys, dad. How I found out. The outrigger failure is a concern, I wanna know what caused it, so it does not happen to me or anybody else. Will let ya'll know


 
Never heard of an outrigger outright collapsing before. Sorry to hear that, hope he can recover. What type of truck was he operating?


----------



## Gologit (Jun 18, 2011)

Did the outrigger itself collapse or was there a ground failure?


----------



## deevo (Jun 19, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Did the outrigger itself collapse or was there a ground failure?


 
Thats what I was thinking as well. Hopefully Sgreanbeans can get us some more details. Not sure what type of outrigging pads Davey uses, but after seeing that Asplund accident from a few weeks back, makes you wonder?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 30, 2011)

Sad to hear. I do not like bucket trucks, very scared of them.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm with ya Dan, 4 generations ago when my great grandfather started the compay they didn't have them. Since I'm the last in the line, and have retired, we never will. I know they are an integral part of tree care, and thankfully for me, our residential clientell just would not let you drive one the grass, we didn't need one, Joe.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 1, 2011)

That's why I'm a fan of 4 on the floor, having just two used to make me plenty tense in some situations.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything is real hush hush. Cant get any info, went and looked at truck, could tell the bucket was damaged pretty bad, it was sitting at an angle in the stored position and busted up a bit. The truck is an old International with a, what looks to me as, 55ft teco. Outriggers were up. Was told, long before this happened, that guys quit working there because they didn't want to use that truck, known to be dangerous. Still not sure how this could happen? But I believe, that if they have been warned about it before, this will not end well for Davey or the local manager. They may be hiring soon.


----------

